# Keine Telefonverbindung



## Anonymous (3 November 2003)

Hallo ich habe keine Ahnung was ich mir eingefangen habe aber, als ich am Tag nach dem Surfen mein DSL Modem und meinen PC eingeschaltet habe hatte zuerst keine Internetverbindung und dann keine Telefonverbindung mehr. Mein Rechner stürtzte am Anfang immer ab aber nach ein paar Neustarts ging er wieder. Mein Telefon funktioniert immer noch nicht. Ich habe 3 Dialerprogramme und 2 Virenprogramme und XP-clean probiert aber nichts fand irgendwas. Woran liegt das??


----------



## virenscanner (3 November 2003)

Hallo Andi,

ich habe Deinen Beitrag erst einmal ins OFF-Topic verschoben, da Dein "Problem" aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht von Dialern verursacht wurde.

1. Was ist mit Deinem Telefon, wenn Du den Rechner ausgeschaltet lässt?
2. Was bedeutet "Mein Telefon funktioniert immer noch nicht" genau? (Z.B. Kein Freizeichen? )
3. Ziehe mal das Kabel vom Splitter aus der "Wanddose" und stecke es anschließend wieder ein.


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2003)

*Kein Licht, kein Ton ... hier war'n wir schon*

... vermutlich hat Dein Anschluß die Synchronisation verloren. Das passiert ... wenn die Strecke zum nächsten Knoten zu lang ist. Dann blinkt die Sync Lampe am Modem und die Verbindung ist weg. Das Modem tut brav was es tun soll ... und stellt die Verbindung wieder her (auch bei ausgeschaltetem Rechner).  Da dies am Stück passiert, kann in der Verbindungsstelle (Amtsseitig) der gesamte Port "abstürzen" und die Leitung ist tot. Abhilfe: Portreset und Halbierung der DSL Geschwindigkeit auf Betreiberseite.


----------



## RiGGs (5 November 2003)

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit ein ähnliches Problem:

DSL funktionierte einwandfrei, telefonieren konnte ich nicht. Weder raus noch rein. Da ich am Umbauen war, prüfte ich die Leitungen im Haus, diese waren jedoch alle ordnungsgemäß angeschlossen, kein Defekt war zu finden (ich schaute sogar in die Dosen hinein). Hin und wieder funktionierte das Telefon - aber nur sporadisch und auch nur kurzfristig.

Nach kurzer Zeit stellte ich fest, dass das grüne Lämpchen am Splitter nicht leuchtete und vermutete einen Zusammenhang. Ich rief' bei der Telekom an und bekam nach und nach Splitter und TBA ausgetauscht - jedoch ohne Erfolg. Erst als ich denen buchstäblich die Hölle heiß machte, schickten sie mir einen Techniker. Dieser konnte bestätigen, dass bei mir zuhause alles in Ordnung war, fuhr zu 500 mtr.(!) entfernten Fernmeldezentrum und stellte beim Durchtesten der Leitung fest, dass etwas im Fernmeldezentrum defekt war.
Nach Austausch des Teiles funktionierte alles wieder, ich bekam keinerlei Kosten berechnet und leider teilte mir die Telekom auf nachfragen auch nicht mit, um was für einen Fehler es sich genau gehandelt hatte.

Ein Bekannter von mir hatte übrigens einige Zeit davor genau das gleiche Problem...


----------



## technofreak (5 November 2003)

RiGGs schrieb:
			
		

> Erst als ich denen buchstäblich die Hölle heiß machte, schickten sie mir einen Techniker. Dieser konnte bestätigen, dass bei mir zuhause alles in Ordnung war, fuhr zu 500 mtr.(!) entfernten Fernmeldezentrum und stellte beim Durchtesten der Leitung fest, dass etwas im Fernmeldezentrum defekt war.
> Nach Austausch des Teiles funktionierte alles wieder, ich bekam keinerlei Kosten berechnet und leider teilte mir die Telekom auf nachfragen auch nicht mit, um was für einen Fehler es sich genau gehandelt hatte.
> 
> Ein Bekannter von mir hatte übrigens einige Zeit davor genau das gleiche Problem...



Dito, vor etwa einem Jahr hatte ich dasselbe Problem, hab mich dann durch alle Heißlinien 
gekämpft, bis sie es endlich eingesehen hatten, daß es bei ihnen liegen muß. Haben  dann sogar zurückgerufen 
und nach dem "Befinden" gefragt. Das ist dann noch einmal aufgetreten , dann gings sogar noch
 schneller, da ich die "richtige" Nummer schon kannte , seitdem kein einziger Ausfall mehr. 
Ab und zu muß man auch mal fairerweise die Erfolgserlebnisse schildern, beim Ausfall des ersten
 DSL-Modems und telefonischer Meldung Montagmittags , hatte ich am  Mittwochvormittag  per Post bereits das Austauschmodem.

tf


----------



## RiGGs (5 November 2003)

Richtig - den Splitter hatte ich auch innerhalb von zwei Tagen. Funzte natürlich auch nicht, weil es nicht daran lag. Dann wurde das TBA geschickt - drei Tage. Also insgesamt vergingen bei mir schon guet anderthalb Wochen.....leider.


----------

